# Preventing Halter Rubbing



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello all. I had a question because it seems as though lately my colt's nylon halter may be rubbing his face just a bit, and I fear that if it continues much longer he'll end up with thinner patches of hair on his face.

So I'm wondering, will a well fitted leather halter prevent this from happening? It makes sense in my brain that the leather would be gentler and less likely to rub, but before I go out and buy one I wanted to make sure that this is true.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm no expert on this since my horse hasn't experienced anything like this but I do remember a horse at the barn that had horrible sores from wearing a leather halter then they switched to nylon. But this horse has a horrible immune system & gets hurt a lot so I'm not quite sure..

Where is it rubbing? If its rubbing on the nose, maybe they make those fluffy noseband covers for foals?? Not sure but you could probably make some from fleece yourself.

Sorry if this was no help to you..hopefully someone has a better answer, good luck!

EDIT: rope halters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I prefer leather halters, they are the only kind I use. I think that if they fit well and are regularly cleaned and conditioned they are less likely to rub than other types of halters once they are oiled/conditioned and broken in. It might still rub him until it has softened up with regular cleaning and conditioning and has broken in though.

You can also get sheepskin covers for noseband, crown and cheekpieces, these may help out, depending on where your horse is getting rubbed.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the horse wearing the halter all the time? I have never had an issue with rubbing when horses wear the halter only for work, have only seen rubbing as an issue when they are left on 24/7.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Halter needs to be removed, if it is left on. Or buy several and change out every couple of days and wash the old ones. Nylon will get stiff and rub badly.

And if wearing 24/7? You don't need to use nylon anyway, but buy a breakaway, as a nylon halter can get a horse killed pretty quickly if they get hung up.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

The same thing happened to my horse so I sewed on fake sheep skin to my horse's halter and they went away.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

We are having a rubbing issue with fly masks lately. I think it is because our horses are shedding out so fast, coupled with the unusually high temperatures. Aside from that I have never really had a problem with halter rubs. If it absolutely has to be on all of the time, maybe try some added padding.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Simple - don't be lazy and take your colts halter off. There is no real reason why he should always have one on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

mselizabeth said:


> Simple - don't be lazy and take your colts halter off. There is no real reason why he should always have one on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We had someone letting horses out in our neighborhood last fall. 90% of the horses were in halters 24/7 because of this.

Sometimes leaving a halter on 24/7 isn't laziness, it's doing what you have to while having a full life and slowly training for standing to be haltered. Rascal has his on 24/7 right now because I work 2 jobs, have other animals, do all the yard work and house keeping. I am not lazy. He's being retrained to come and be haltered. It's slow going sometimes though.

No one knows what the OP's life is like. We all have different methods, and IMHO it is wrong to bash someone and call them lazy from a simple post asking for help on how to prevent injury/trauma from a halter.

FYI I am not bashing on you either, just voicing an opinion about a situation I also know nothing about except my own experiences.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm guessing the horse is itchy from the shedding or maybe there is dirt/sweat on the halter that is itchy too?

For both of those, more grooming and clean the halter.

Personally I find my horse does better in leather and it's much easier to take care of and it can be broken (though we just use it to and from the pasture)

It could be his coat is dry and needs something added to his diet. It could be bugs biting at his face and he itches his face and thus gets halter rubs..

It really could be anything. If you want to invest in a leather halter, I recommend it. The halter could be too big or too small and cause rubs too. 

Hopefully you figure it out!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

mselizabeth said:


> Simple - don't be lazy and take your colts halter off. There is no real reason why he should always have one on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please _do not_ make the *RUDE* assumption that I am lazy and leave my colt's halter on all of the time. I care a great deal for my horse and go to every length that I can to ensure that he is pampered beyond belief no matter the personal cost of time or effort to myself. I feel that I should also *emphasize* that he has not developed any actual rubs, but merely a few spots where I think that the hair may be a smidge thinned. *It could be my imagination because I groom him thoroughly every single day and I watch him like a hawk. I know every square inch of my colt.*

He *actually* spends the vast majority of his time without a halter on, but the facility that he is boarded at *requires* them on while the horses are turned out. I can't change this. If I could, I would. I will also assure those of you who were concerned that the nylon halter causing the issues does have a breakaway crown piece. I do know better than to turn him out in a solid nylon halter.

As it turns out I found an extra leather halter that I had and managed to punch a couple extra holes in it with a leather punch to get it to fit him appropriately. The leather is soft and pliable, which means that the rubs that may or may not have been developing should not continue to do so.

*Thank you to those of you who shared your ideas and concerns in a respectful and diplomatic way. I truly appreciate it.*


----------

